# Wide rims on 585?



## wpod (Jul 15, 2012)

Wondering whether 25mm rims will fit/work on my 585 Ultra? I'm putting together a new build project and want to be sure those wheels will be interchangeable with my 585 which is running 19.5mm DT Swiss 585 hoops. 

Thx for any insight.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have H+Son rims on my 585 Origin. They measure 23 mm there is plenty of clearance with 25 mm tires.

25 mm rims won't be an issue but of course there will be a limit to the size of tire that will fit, but I'm sure that 25 mm will be OK.


----------

